# Positive song lyrics!



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

you could put entire songs' lyrics or just appropriate stanzas, it's up to you 

*Bob Marley and the Wailers - "Wake Up And Live"*

One, two, three, four!

Wake up and live, y'all,
Wake up and live!
Wake up and live now!
Wake up and live!

Life is one big road with lots of signs,
So when you riding through the ruts, don't you complicate your mind:
Flee from hate, mischief and jealousy!
Don't bury your thoughts; put your vision to reality, yeah!

All together now:
Wake up and live (wake up and live, y'all),
Wake up and live (wake up and live),
wake up and wake up and live, yeah! (wake up and live now),
Wake up and (wake up and live) - wake up and live!
Rise ye mighty people, ye-ah!
There's work to be done,
So let's do it-a little by little:
Rise from your sleepless slumber! Yes, yeah! Yes, yeah!
We're more than sand on the seashore,
We're more than numbers.
All together now:
Wake up and live now, y'all!
(Wake up and live) Wake up and live!
Wake up and live, y'all!
(Wake up and live) Wake up and live now!
You see, one - one cocoa full a basket,
Whey they use you live big today: tomorrow you buried in-a casket.
One - one cocoa full a basket, yeah, yes!
Whey they use you live big today: tomorrow you bury in-a casket.

W'all together now:
(Wake up and live now!) Wake up and live! Oh! Yeah-eah!
(Wake up and live!) Uh!
(Wake up and live now!) Wake up and live!
(Wake up and live) Keep on playin'!
(Wake up and live, y'all) Uh! Yeah! Yeah!
(Wake up and live!)
(Wake up and live now!)
(Wake up and live!) Break it down!
---
[Saxophone solo]
Come on, man!
How is it feelin' over there?
(Wake up and live now) All right!
(Wake up and live!) Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Uh!
Come on, man!
You gotta wake up and live!
---
Life is one big road with lots of signs, yes!
So when you riding through the ruts, don't you complicate your mind:
Flee from hate, mischief and jealousy!
Don't bury your thoughts; put your dream to reality, yeah!

W'all together now:
(Wake up and live, y'all)
(Wake up and live!) Wake up and live, yea-eah!
(Wake up and live now!)
(Wake up and live!)
Wake up and live now!
(Wake up and live) Wo-oh!
Wake up and live now!
Wake up and live


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

*MICHAEL FRANTI & SPEARHEAD - "Hey Now Now"*

_select parts:_

Be who you are nothing more nothing less
And let the beauty that you love be the very best
Sing praises to the highest with your feet on the ground
And reach for your brother with the words that you sound and
Don't let mistakes be so monumental, and
Don't let your love be so confidential, and
Don't let your mind be so darn judgmental
And please let your heart be more influential

Be thankful for all that the Spirit provides
And be thankful for all that you see without eyes
Give thanks to music that keeps us alive
And give thanks to all the DJs worldwide

The music and the harmony, the family and friends
It seems like when your dancin' man, the feelin' never ends
The face of the bass, the voice of the drum
The fumble of the keys, my weapon is my tounge
If there's love in the rhythm then the soul is gonna follow
We turnin' up the system, it'll go until tomorrow
If you need some money, I got some that you can borrow
We dance until the sun come up and cast shadows
Right now... the tune reflects, lights out... we soon connect
We ride (ride) on lows and high
So hot that we sweat, so hot that we cry
Wish bygones goodbye, thank god we's alive
Wit' time on our side and this rhyme I provide
We smile while we slide, do I say goodbye (nah)
We keep it rockin' like the sound of a lion


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

No one likes reggae? Here's one more. I'm not religius but it has a positive spirit.






*BOB MARLEY LYRICS
"People Get Ready"*

One Love! One Heart!
Let's get together and feel all right.
Hear the children cryin' (One Love!);
Hear the children cryin' (One Heart!),
Sayin': give thanks and praise to the Lord and I will feel all right;
Sayin': let's get together and feel all right. Wo wo-wo wo-wo!

Let them all pass all their dirty remarks (One Love!);
There is one question I'd really love to ask (One Heart!):
Is there a place for the hopeless sinner,
Who has hurt all mankind just to save his own beliefs?

One Love! What about the one heart? One Heart!
What about - ? Let's get together and feel all right
As it was in the beginning (One Love!);
So shall it be in the end (One Heart!),
All right!
Give thanks and praise to the Lord and I will feel all right;
Let's get together and feel all right.
One more thing!

Let's get together to fight this Holy Armagiddyon (One Love!),
So when the Man comes there will be no, no doom (One Song!).
Have pity on those whose chances grows t'inner;
There ain't no hiding place from the Father of Creation.

Sayin': One Love! What about the One Heart? (One Heart!)
What about the - ? Let's get together and feel all right.
I'm pleadin' to mankind! (One Love!);
Oh, Lord! (One Heart) Wo-ooh!

Give thanks and praise to the Lord and I will feel all right;
Let's get together and feel all right.
Give thanks and praise to the Lord and I will feel all right;
Let's get together and feel all right.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

This goes to all of us.
I call this realistic positivity.

*Black - Wonderful life*
Here I go out to see again
The sunshine fills my hair
And dreams hang in the air
Gulls in the sky and in my blue eyes
You know it feels unfair
Theres magic everywhere
Look at me standing
Here on my own again
Up straight in the sunshine

No need to run and hide
Its a wonderful, wonderful life
No need to laugh and cry
Its a wonderful, wonderful life

Sun in your eyes
The heat is in your hair
They seem to hate you
Because youre there
And I need a friend
Oh, I need a friend
To make me happy
Not stand here on my own

Look at me standing
Here on my own again
Up straight in the sunshine

No need to run and hide
Its a wonderful, wonderful life
No need to laugh and cry
Its a wonderful, wonderful life

I need a friend
Oh, I need friend
To make me happy
Not so alone.......
Look at me here
Here on my own again
Up straight in the sunshine

No need to run and hide
Its a wonderful, wonderful life
No need to laugh and cry
Its a wonderful, wonderful life

No need to run and hide
Its a wonderful, wonderful life
No need to run and hide
Its a wonderful, wonderful life
Wonderful life, wonderful life


----------



## sophmore12 (Oct 19, 2015)

Life Is Beautiful
Sixx.AM

From wiki:
""Life Is Beautiful" is about Sixx's past drug addiction, the difficulties he encountered while addicted, and his realization that "Life Is Beautiful." Part of the chorus of the song, "Will you swear on your life, that no one will cry at my funeral", is a quote from Sixx's former roommate and co-lead guitarist from Ratt, Robbin Crosby. Years after being turned onto heroin by Sixx, Crosby died from a heroin overdose in 2002, not AIDS which he had been diagnosed with after using a dirty needle to shoot up."

You can't quit until you try
You can't live until you die
You can't learn to tell the truth
Until you learn to lie

You can't breathe until you choke
You gotta laugh when you're the joke
There's nothing like a funeral to make you feel alive

Just open your eyes
Just open your eyes
And see that life is beautiful.
Will you swear on your life,
That no one will cry at my funeral?

I know some things that you don't
I've done things that you won't
There's nothing like a trail of blood to find your way back home

I was waiting for my hearse
What came next was so much worse
It took a funeral to make me feel alive

Just open your eyes
Just open your eyes
And see that life is beautiful.
Will you swear on your life,
That no one will cry at my funeral?

Alive...
Just open your eyes
Just open your eyes
And see that life is beautiful.
Will you swear on your life,
That no one will cry at my funeral?

Just open your eyes
Just open your eyes
And see that life is beautiful.
Will you swear on your life,
That no one will cry at my funeral?

Just open your eyes
Just open your eyes
And see that life is beautiful.
Will you swear on your life,
That no one will cry at my funeral?


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

We are the kings and queens of hearts that break
We may fall in between the cracks
Living life like it's just a game of blackjack
I don't know how but we always find our way back
Looking back when I was just a little girl with a big dream living in a lonely world
It seems life is impossible, so believe that you're unstoppable
Hey!


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I love power metal for its upliftingness.

Unleash the Archers
"Tonight We Ride"





Hold on to this moment for all time, this is the night we ride
I hear them calling our name
Raising the flag and fueling the flame

I'll find my destination; don't tell me where to go
I won't give in this time, feel the power
Not this time, scream it louder

Voyage o'er the mountains and wastelands
Far beyond the sea lies fortune
No regrets, just live for the fight
Renounce your precious lives and ride

Take hold of your steel chariot; though ours is gone, lives on
Rise to the challenge or fall
Nothing will hinder our rise to the call

We'll find our destination, can't tell us where to go
We won't give in this time, feed the hunger
Not this time, growing stronger


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I might like you better if we slept together .


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

Kid Cudi - Sky Might Fall from his album *Man On The Moon*

What a world that I'm livin' in, 
Will the rainstorms ever end, 
Still I feel my... path narrow, 
I run again,

See happyness is gone again, 
And then you see 'em, 
Grey clouds up above man, 
Metaphor to my life man,

Still I feel my...heart stronger then its ever been, 
Strong will to my journey ends, 
'Til then I roll,

More then I've ever rolled not pills but the mari-ol', 
Still I feel my...eyes heavy when the days go, 
Nothing helping with my head dose, 
But I aint sleepin',

Awake in another state, 
Livin' in a new space, 
Still I feel my...mind runnin' at a steady pace, 
God help me so I'll win the race






The whole album is music therapy when I'm feeling down. It's really great stuff, very positive. I would highly recommend it to those that like the song I posted.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

💃 shake it off, shake it off 💃


----------



## hellollama (Aug 12, 2015)

Dream on, little dreamer
This is how it all begins
Move your feet
Feel how sweet it is

You got to gather up what you need
You got to choose a direction
And when the moment is right for you
You got to go


Above and Beyond <3


----------

